# Outcast Inshore Slam



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Outcast Inshore Slam is coming up. The captains meeting is May 13th and it is one day of fishing from 6am to 6pm on May 14th. All tournament activities will be at Day Break Marina. First place is a Blazer Bay 1860 with a 90hp Yamaha outboard with a Magic Tilt trailer. The boat is valued at $22,000. The entry fee is $350 through May 8th then it goes up to $395. The boat is guaranteed.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Inshore Slam*

Team George's Marine Electronics will be there.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

A big thanks to Tommy and his crew for offering a great guaranteed boat even with this economy. Can't wait!!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The weather looks good for the tournament. We will also have plenty of live croakers for the tournament. We will get them on Wednesday and should have enough.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No ebayers.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Team South Again will be participating this year!! can't wait


----------

